# Another good Aire in Spain



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, its in the book I know but sometimes a review like this may draw attention to a worthwhile stop that gets overlooked.
We stopped at Almerimar harbour for the night and stayed for three.
It costs 7€ a night (pay at the harbour masters office nearby), WiFi is available as an extra as is electricity. Hot clean toilets and showers are included. The beach is about two meters away on one side, where the swimming was as good as it gets when we were there. Warm, calm and near. Across the road is the harbour. 100 metres away a good selection of eateries, hairdressers (?) and other shops.
Drinking water on site, as are normal Motorhome services.
I have heard much on Denia (now closed) and Calpe but feel this site is worth promoting.
Room for many vans but only 3 when we left.
No time limit as far as I know.

Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Yes, its in the book I know but sometimes a review like this may draw attention to a worthwhile stop that gets overlooked.
> We stopped at Almerimar harbour for the night and stayed for three.
> It costs 7€ a night (pay at the harbour masters office nearby), WiFi is available as an extra as is electricity. Hot clean toilets and showers are included. The beach is about two meters away on one side, where the swimming was as good as it gets when we were there. Warm, calm and near. Across the road is the harbour. 100 metres away a good selection of eateries, hairdressers (?) and other shops.
> Drinking water on site, as are normal Motorhome services.
> ...


I don't suppose you have the coordinates as I'm off to Spain next week and this Aire looks very good.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Yes, its in the book I know but sometimes a review like this may draw attention to a worthwhile stop that gets overlooked.
> We stopped at Almerimar harbour for the night and stayed for three.
> It costs 7€ a night (pay at the harbour masters office nearby), WiFi is available as an extra as is electricity. Hot clean toilets and showers are included. The beach is about two meters away on one side, where the swimming was as good as it gets when we were there. Warm, calm and near. Across the road is the harbour. 100 metres away a good selection of eateries, hairdressers (?) and other shops.
> Drinking water on site, as are normal Motorhome services.
> ...


I don't suppose you have the coordinates as I'm off to Spain next week and this Aire looks very good.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

THis is what comes up on google search

Denominación: Almerimar, S.A. Latitud: 36º 41' 48" N Longitud: 002º 47' 48" W Dirección: Urbanización Almerimar. Torre de Control 04711 El Ejid..

Andy.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I set my TomTom to N36`41.855 / W002`47.588 which got me there, where I sat for a couple of minutes before realising the way in was alongside the harbour wall. It looked closed off from the coordinate point. You need to drive to the Harbour-masters office to find the entrance.
You could take a look at Calpe's Aire on the way down. Both are shown in Campsite reviews in MHF at the top of this page.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I set my TomTom to N36`41.855 / W002`47.588 which got me there, where I sat for a couple of minutes before realising the way in was alongside the harbour wall. It looked closed off from the coordinate point. You need to drive to the Harbour-masters office to find the entrance.
You could take a look at Calpe's Aire on the way down. Both are shown in Campsite reviews in MHF at the top of this page.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a nice little seaside/harbourside area, and very quite outside of the high summer months.

If you're poor, or *****, you can wild-park instead a little further south, along the coast road.......only about half a mile, and just on the edge of the town....you'll see the big car park on your left (beach) side as you drive south, with usually lots of other motorhomes in. Many MH's stay there for days/weeks at a time through the winter period.

No official facilities there, just free parking/overnighting....but you can walk to the harbour with its bars and shops along the beachfront prom in maybe 5 minutes.

The actual main town is totally separate, and is maybe 10kms inland...but is actually a lovely town and well worth a visit too.


----------

